# AK47 bolt help



## jo_dawg69 (Jun 8, 2010)

ok so i got out my ak a little while ago to clean it up since i've been shooting it alot the past few days. ofcourse using cheap corrosive ammo everything was horribly nasty. but i tore it all down and cleaned Everything so well that you could eat off of it. but, when i put it back together, i pulled the bolt handle back and it locked up. usually it wont stay open unless you play with it and make it stay. and risk breakin a finger if youre not careful. but now it wil catch and stick about every three or four tries. any suggestions? i've taken it apart and put it back together like 30 times since i got it about two months ago. no problems till now.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Jun 8, 2010)

When the bolt carrier assembly "sticks" back or "holds open" it is because the hammer is pressing the bolt carrier up and back. That is normal for most hammers, especially full auto hammers, and some Tapco's. 

It is the top edge of the hammer that is doing that, you can round that off a little without effecting anything, but you have to check out where the hammer engages the firing pin before hand, etc. etc. and not get carried away. 

Did you take your rifle apart again and this still happens ? 

How do you get the bolt carrier un-stuck ?


----------



## jo_dawg69 (Jun 9, 2010)

yea i took it back apart and and reassmbled it and it still does it. all i have to do is pull it back all the way and release it for it to close. but when i first got it, i could make it stay open, then simply smack the side of the gun and the bolt would close. now it doesnt.


----------



## jo_dawg69 (Jun 9, 2010)

i am goin to take it out and shoot it in the morning to see if there are any problems with it. it may just be that it needs some more oil. i ran out before i got it completely lubed. it may just be one of those "likes it wet" guns. i'll see if i can figure it out.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok, so NOW it does not hold back. There is not a thing wrong with that. I have one that does stick (Tapco hammer), and one that does not stick (K-var) hammer. 

It all has to do with the hammer. I personally do not care if it holds back or not, makes no difference to me. 

If you WANT it to hold open, then there are several options:

1.) cheapest - buy a tapco FCG (fire control group), I have a double hook trigger, they are the best. 

2.) buy a Yugoslavian magazine. They hold the bolt open on the last round, or when the mag is empty. 

3.) the best option, possibly, is to buy a bolt hold open safety lever from Kreb"s Custom (you can google that and find them on www.midwayusa.com, or blackheart international, etc.) However some dirt could enter that way, but we don't live around any sandstorms, so its no big deal. 

D


----------



## acmech (Jun 10, 2010)

jo_dawg69 said:


> yea i took it back apart and and reassmbled it and it still does it. all i have to do is pull it back all the way and release it for it to close. but when i first got it, i could make it stay open, then simply smack the side of the gun and the bolt would close. now it doesnt.



It's really not supposed to stay back at all but the hammer drag will let it.


----------

